# Lots of shrimp....and heh...a few planaria



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)




----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Hey Piscesgirl

Nice looking shrimps and awesome looking Downoi (I'm =P~ with envy) .

Cheers


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Great pics PG!

Those must be your Crystal Reds, huh? Have they ever spawned for you?


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Oh yea they spawn - within the first week I got them (same with the Cherrys). I started with 8 Crystals (I think 3 adults, 5 babies) and six Cherrys. I've given away 16 shrimp, and probably have a hundred in there. The Crystals at first outbred the Cherrys. I raised the temp a bit and stopped adding Indian Almond leaves, and the Crystals aren't breeding as much now. I am a stress case with giving/selling my pets, and would rather they just not breed. 

Anyone got birth control for shrimps and fish?


----------



## wild-tiger (Sep 28, 2004)

I love the shrimp, very nice tank too. Don't ya just hate planaria? They kinda creep me out.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Thank you! 

Well, I guess the planaria has its role, so they don't bother me too much - just embarrasing to have them on the glass in my picture!


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Get your self a sparling gourami LOL They will eat the babies...nothing like birth control and free live food LOL


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Nooooooo I don't keep fish with my shrimp! I know others enjoy success with the combination, but I prefer not to take that risk.....


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh yes, those Crystal Red's are hot commodities, so let them breed, let them breed, let them breed..... Can you tell my mind is on the holidays??? :roll:


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

LOL JanS ! I would much prefer that to the "let it snow" version, personally. I'm tired of losing my vacation days to snow/ice days in an area of the country I was told "it never snows" before moving here. Somebody, err, everybody has selective memories!!!


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

Next time I come out to Raleigh... you better keep watch on your Crystal Reds... you might find a few missing 

Ben


----------



## jaxal (Mar 23, 2004)

Piscesgirl, where you get Downoi. I try to search for a years. It very rare. I went to Thailand but I can't find it.


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

It is often available on Aquabid.

Picesgirl and I went in and bought ours at the same time. It can be a pain, but I like it.

Ben


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

*runs around frantically to find a lock to put on her shrimp tank*  

Ben I'll share -- but no fish with shrimp!


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

The biggest fish I have in the tank I was thinking of is a Neon and a Threadfin Rainbow. They couldn't even get a shrimp leg in their mouth. I know better than to put them with the Angels. They mercilessly stalk shrimp.

I thought you were coming to the AGA.

Ben


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Well, guppies can eat shrimp... they just chomp em in half! There's not a fish I trust, except maybe an Otto..but still not sure.

I was going to go but backed out. It's both very expensive to kennel my 3 big dogs and I'm a basket case when I do it. I first had planned to just drive up for the day, but then thought the traffic would be bad, and it wouldn't be feasible.


----------



## Capt. (Nov 24, 2004)

PG how about endlers? I have them in with amanos without a problem. If you are talking about baby shrimp then it's a different story though obviously.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Capt, Amanos are larger than the Cherry Shrimp and the Crystal Reds, however, a person on another board lost his ghost shrimp to some guppies that were perhaps the same size as the guppies! Endlers are so similar to guppies, I would consider them the same category. 

However, my opinions are solely my own in that I'm personally not comfortable with predation. I don't feed live foods, either. Therefore, I don't like any possibility of the shrimp being eaten -- and if there are adult shrimp, there will be baby shrimp (Amanos are harder to breed than the Cherries and the Crystals). Others wouldn't have the same concerns as I do...


----------

